# OUr Zeppelin tribute band from a few years ago!



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

Featuring a 8 string Alembic and a Jimmy Page Custom Authentic Custom Shop #1.

Do you think we nailed the tone?

[video=youtube;xNdviWOiwLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNdviWOiwLc&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUI2VXRtmqd DqaC5b9bBPqAg[/video]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The tone is great, but the wig is fantastic!


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

lmao sounds nothing like Zep...if you wanna be a tribute act you should at least sound like Zep...other than that good from far and far from good gl all Percy


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

[video=youtube;VJgWxt1ukBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJgWxt1ukBM[/video]

Here's what we are going for... I dunno, the overall tone and feel was pretty darn close..... And yes, no one sounds like Percy, not even Percy anymore....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yup--love thos wigs!

And no disrespect intended--as I love Dread Zeppelin, but the singer sounds more like Tortelvis than Plant...


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

Mike is a natural baritone.... and does a great Elvis....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As I used to say to my kids "Did you have fun?" that's really the most important thing


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

it was fun, and we'd get 2k a night.... but it was a pain to produce. lot's of gear to bring around. At one point we did a STP tribute just so we didn't have to bring so much gear. Mike was better at mimicking Scott Weiland then Percy....


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

[video=youtube;Nuq6KVYG0o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nuq6KVYG0o8[/video]


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

wow i get home from working in T.O. the last week and find my wifes 18yr old son got my password,very srry for his brain dead comment.I am 50 yrs old and know the commitment involved to be a working band,if i could spank him i would. Again i apologize for him he thinks he knows everything but knows nothing.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

lol no harm done, nothing we have not heard before.... I bet he listens to Shrillex and thinks that is music ... lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice cover. I don't like note for note imitations. This was a cool take. Sounds really good on my headphones. Good clean ending, pretty tight rhythm section without losing the LZ vibe.

There's a cool LZ tribute cd, *Encomium*, and a blues based one called *Whole Lotta Blues*, Songs Of Led Zeppelin, This Ain't No Tribute. Both very good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

